# MIUI v4 ICS HP TouchPad



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

I din't see any thread here for this. I saw on twitter that MIUI v4 ICS has been ported for HP touchpad. Here's the link:
https://twitter.com/...992509100408832

You can download the ROM at:
http://roms.miui.us/
Select HP touchpad and download the 2.2.24 version.

Official thread is here:
http://forums.miui.u...tin-ClassicNerd

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow...wasn't expecting this








Anyone tried this out yet? What r the bugs?


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

I am currently downloading...
Not able to find out what's working/known issue list yet.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I want to know what's working and what's not, too


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to know if the CM9 tablet keys are working.

I'll pass if I have to use an app to get menu and back buttons to work (like the Nook Color).


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Bottom CM9 bar is fully working, not need for Button Savior or otherwise. All the same bugs as CM9 (not surprisingly). Didn't get to testing HD video, but WiFi was as finicky, no Camera, no Voice Input, etc. It is nice to see a start to this port. MIUI is so well themed, it is nice to see a different color layout in settings and such. However CM9 as it is feels so polished, I'm flashing back for a bit til I see some more updates.


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

Well from my 10 minutes I had with this ROM, I can say that...
*Camera doesn't work
*miuiLauncher doesn't work in landscape so its kinda annoying (dunno if its only for me)
*No HD video playback in YouTube or no video acceleration
*everything else is almost like cm9 except that its themed in white/orange (and of course Miui apps like file explorer and browser)

While the UI feels smoother and looks good, I had to come back to cm9 coz I find video playback function an important one for me.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Any screenshot or hands-on video?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

macauman said:


> Any screenshot or hands-on video?


Did somebody invoke me? 

I might have to do a video on this.


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

Netflix also doesn't work


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep in mind this is not based on cm9, hence the reason hd youtube/netflix don't work


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

ReverendKJR said:


> Did somebody invoke me?
> 
> I might have to do a video on this.


Waiting for your video


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Did somebody invoke me?
> 
> I might have to do a video on this.


yes!


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Not using cm9 source, pass.


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

As soon as netflix and landscape stock launcher works I'm all over this. I love Miui on my DX... I haven't gone back since installing the froyo versions.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

I have netflix and hd youtube working on mine because I'm using the cm9 source with mine. If anyones interested I can try to upload it.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

wankel said:


> I have netflix and hd youtube working on mine because I'm using the cm9 source with mine. If anyones interested I can try to upload it.


go on...


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

PainToad said:


> go on...


Sorry it took a while to upload, I've been getting a crappy connection these days. Anyways here's the link:

http://speedy.sh/h3yPm/update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip

Should be almost identical to the classicnerd release except this one uses CM9 as its base. I put this together quickly so its not very polished. For example the name in moboot still says classicnerd, and the boot up animation is still that of classicnerd. Once you're in though you'll be using CM9, as netflix and HD youtube will work. If the MIUIHome crashes on you, just go to the app list and clear cache and you should be good to go. Also, not sure if it was an issue with the CN release, but when I hit the power button it automatically reboots. Other than that, I found this to be a lot smoother than the original. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

wankel said:


> Sorry it took a while to upload, I've been getting a crappy connection these days. Anyways here's the link:
> 
> http://speedy.sh/h3y...-fullofbugs.zip
> 
> Should be almost identical to the classicnerd release except this one uses CM9 as its base. I put this together quickly so its not very polished. For example the name in moboot still says classicnerd, and the boot up animation is still that of classicnerd. Once you're in though you'll be using CM9, as netflix and HD youtube will work. If the MIUIHome crashes on you, just go to the app list and clear cache and you should be good to go. Also, not sure if it was an issue with the CN release, but when I hit the power button it automatically reboots. Other than that, I found this to be a lot smoother than the original. Let me know what you think.


Good stuff, can you upload screenshots or a youtube vid of it in action please?


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

I still want to know what they did to trip the button bar into working. My old 2.2.10 port from Sensation seemed to work well, just System UI crashed and I had no way of going back or anything.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I still want to know what they did to trip the button bar into working. My old 2.2.10 port from Sensation seemed to work well, just System UI crashed and I had no way of going back or anything.


I believe the build uses a Tablet SystemUI.apk and framework...

Its is really nice, but there are some glaring issues with it. Like colors of the notifications are invisible because menu is black, and no real themes work. Also most lockscreens dont support landscape view..

Its a great start though!


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> Good stuff, can you upload screenshots or a youtube vid of it in action please?


Sure, here are some pics:

















Working youtube HD:









Working themes:









Here is an updated version of the ROM:

http://speedy.sh/2jTDT/update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip

-Netflix works
-HD videos work
-Themes work
-MIUIhome doesn't force close anymore (or at least not as often as it did)
-Power button now works properly (click it once to turn of screen, hold it to bring up shutdown dialog)
-Boot animation replaced with the nexus one
-Moboot now displays the rom as Cyanogenmod
-Added MIUI control app, should give you a few additional settings
-Pretty smooth and functional overall, enjoy


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wankel said:


> Sure, here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might want to modify the name of the download to reflect it is based on MUIU to avoid confusion.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

wankel said:


> Here is an updated version of the ROM:
> 
> http://speedy.sh/2jT...-fullofbugs.zip
> 
> ...


now this is the way it should have been done from the beginning. (CM9 base) i may try this version. i won't downgrade to a CN base.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought I would give this a try. First impressions, cute, but no cigar. The good: Youtube does play in HD, wifi appears solid. The bad: Can't move icons between desktop screens, no option to turn on MTP function in Settings/Storage, no app drawer(so when I download an app, can't find it), can't install widgets(figured out how to try, but it does not work), appears to be a Japanese built rom, lots of stuff in Japanese characters, desk top does not rotate to landscape, but the apps do, Moboot does not default to CyanogenMod, had to run Cyboot in WebOS to fix, just now the Miui Home stopped working and rebooting did not fix it, so time to put CM back.


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

Why you dont open a new topic 
Can you fix launcher landescape mode

Envoyé depuis mon cm_tenderloin avec Tapatalk


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

This probably belongs in the MIUI subforum here:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/364-miui/

They should probably update the thread as well.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Thought I would give this a try. First impressions, cute, but no cigar. The good: Youtube does play in HD, wifi appears solid. The bad: Can't move icons between desktop screens, no option to turn on MTP function in Settings/Storage, no app drawer(so when I download an app, can't find it), can't install widgets(figured out how to try, but it does not work), appears to be a Japanese built rom, lots of stuff in Japanese characters, desk top does not rotate to landscape, but the apps do, Moboot does not default to CyanogenMod, had to run Cyboot in WebOS to fix, just now the Miui Home stopped working and rebooting did not fix it, so time to put CM back.


Thanks for taking the time to try this out. Just to clarify a few things, you can move icons between desktop screens. First, make sure you create the screen, then pull the icon to the very very edge of the screen, and it should hop onto the other screen. Its very sensitive so you'll need to give it a few shots before you get it.

MIUI is a chinese built rom, so often times in MIUI roms you'll find bits and pieces of untranslated chinese characters.

Also, MIUI has no app drawer. That was part of the design, the apps should all install to teh homescreen, like iOS.

If MIUIhome crashes, you'll need to clear the data in the settings app. And for me the install defaulted to CM. Not sure whats up there.

Otherwise everything else you listed are known issues, as MIUI on the touchpad is currently in alpha state. Thanks again for testing and providing feedback though


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

wankel said:


> Sure, here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wankel said:


> Thanks for taking the time to try this out. Just to clarify a few things, you can move icons between desktop screens. First, make sure you create the screen, then pull the icon to the very very edge of the screen, and it should hop onto the other screen. Its very sensitive so you'll need to give it a few shots before you get it.
> 
> MIUI is a chinese built rom, so often times in MIUI roms you'll find bits and pieces of untranslated chinese characters.
> 
> ...


Well lI was close on the country of origin.







I really did try to get the icons to move from one screen to another. I would slid the icon up against the edge of the screen more than once and it just refused to jump to the next screen. I downloaded two different apps and Sense Analog Clock, a widget app. I tried looking on all three available screens for the apps I downloaded and they just weren't there. The clock app showed up in the widget slider at the bottom of the screen, but I could not find a way to get it to install. I tried tapping it and long pressing it. If fact all of the widgets that came with Miui refused to install like widgets I have used in other roms. You really need to fix the MTP issue. Without that, one is forced to either boot WebOS or mount the drive using CWM to transfer files to the TouchPad. I'll be watching and if it becomes more usable, I might give it another try. BTW, how does MIUI behave if one installs another launcher like Nova? Thanks


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

To move an icon from one screen to another. Hold it down till it turns a color. Then keep holding and use another finger to swipe to another page and when u have it where u want it let go. To add a widget... long hold on the screen u want it on and then drag it from the bottom to the place on the screen u want it.

Sent from my ICS'd CM9'd HP Touchpad


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I believe the build uses a Tablet SystemUI.apk and framework...
> 
> Its is really nice, but there are some glaring issues with it. Like colors of the notifications are invisible because menu is black, and no real themes work. Also most lockscreens dont support landscape view..
> 
> Its a great start though!


Aahh. I pushed the tablet SystemUI in but kept all the framework from the Sensation base I was using.
If only I wasn't so bogged down with school, I could pretend to be a dev with mah winzipz.


----------

